# Konstantstromquelle für LEDs



## mnuesser (25 November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab in meinem Häuslein mehrere LED Einbaustrahler von Baode verbaut. Sind sehr kompakt, sehen gut aus... Problem dabei ist das billige Chinanetzteil...

Da das eine Konstantstromquelle ist, bin ich nun auf der suche nach einem passenden ersatz, da von sechsen schon das Netzteil versagt hat.

Bestehen tut so eine lampe nach meiner demontage aus einem LED Streifen mit 30 stk 2835. Was würdet Ihr da nun für einen Treiber nehmen? Die Teile haben angeblich 6W, 6 davon habe ich... möglich wären also entweder 6 einzelne oder auch nur einen Treiber mit entsprechender Leistung.

Hab mal Bilder vom Netzteil und der Lampe angehangen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heinileini (26 November 2017)

Da steht was von "constant current dimmable LED driver" drauf. Hmmm. Mehr constant oder mehr dimmable? ;o)
Aber wie sagte schon der weise Murphy: "Alle Konstanten sind variabel!"
http://www.designingwithleds.com/constant-current-led-driver-circuits/

PS: Vorsicht! Bei DIY gilt das "Gesetz der selektiven Schwerkraft" ganz besonders!


----------



## mnuesser (26 November 2017)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Da steht was von "constant current dimmable LED driver" drauf. Hmmm. Mehr constant oder mehr dimmable? ;o)
> Aber wie sagte schon der weise Murphy: "Alle Konstanten sind variabel!"
> http://www.designingwithleds.com/constant-current-led-driver-circuits/
> 
> PS: Vorsicht! Bei DIY gilt das "Gesetz der selektiven Schwerkraft" ganz besonders!


Danke... ich suche da eher ein "Kauf" Ersatz [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (26 November 2017)

Hallo Markus,

ich hab bei mir fast nur China LED-Spots oder -Panels im Einsatz. Das erste was ich mache dabei mache, ist diese "Netzteile" zu entsorgen.
Die Teile sind bei mir genau einmal am Netz und zwar zum Messen von LED-Spannung und Strom. Den Angaben auf den Teilen kannst du nicht trauen.
Ich hab da mein Lehrgeld bezahlt. Bei den ersten Spots stand drauf 350mA und darauf habe ich meine Dali-Treiber eingestellt. Nach 4 Monaten gingen die Spots über den Jordan.
Nachgemessen und siehe da, es waren nur 310mA.

Ich setze mittlerweile meist Meanwell LCM-25 oder LCM-40 ein. Bei mir halt in der DALI-Ausführung.
Du kannst in den technischen Daten schauen, welche max. Spannung die Treiber ausgeben und dem entsprechend mehrere deiner Panel hintereinanderschalten (Reihenschaltung).
Ich nutze nur Treiber mit eingebauter Dimmfunktionalität. Mit Hochvolt-Dimmern die LED-Treiber zu dimmen, ist immer etwas Glückspiel. Da pfeifft oder flackert gern mal was.
In wieweit welche Lösung bei dir geht, hängt von deiner Verkablung ab.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## PN/DP (26 November 2017)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Da steht was von "constant current dimmable LED driver" drauf. Hmmm. Mehr constant oder mehr dimmable? ;o)


Licht kann man dimmen per PWM, auch/besonders bei Konstantstrom. 

https://www.google.de/search?q=led+dimmen+pwm 
http://www.elektroniknet.de/elektronik/optoelektronik/licht-stets-in-der-richtigen-dosis-108487.html
https://www.digikey.de/de/articles/...dim-an-led-without-compromising-light-quality

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (26 November 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Licht kann man dimmen per PWM, auch/besonders bei Konstantstrom.


Habe auch mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die "gefühlte" Helligkeit bei gepulsten LEDs nicht proportional zum Tastverhältnis sein soll. Man soll das Licht als heller empfinden.
Also kann man auf diesem Wege sogar Strom sparen und nicht zuletzt auch die thermische Belastung der LEDs reduzieren, ohne Abstriche bei der empfundenen Helligkeit.
Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## mnuesser (26 November 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> ich hab bei mir fast nur China LED-Spots oder -Panels im Einsatz. Das erste was ich mache dabei mache, ist diese "Netzteile" zu entsorgen.
> Die Teile sind bei mir genau einmal am Netz und zwar zum Messen von LED-Spannung und Strom. Den Angaben auf den Teilen kannst du nicht trauen.
> ...


ich hab zum glück noch 3 stk die gehen... werd da gleich mal rummessen... dimmen will ich die eigentlich nicht, AN/AUS reicht vollkommen, dali könnte ich noch machen, ist in einer abgehängten decke, wo schon 2x Dali drin verbaut sind...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PN/DP (26 November 2017)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Habe auch mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die "gefühlte" Helligkeit bei gepulsten LEDs nicht proportional zum Tastverhältnis sein soll. Man soll das Licht als heller empfinden.


Das stimmt. Solche und weitere Details (z.B. Farbänderungen beim Dimmen) siehe die beiden von mir verlinkten Artikel.


> Die wahrgenommene Helligkeit entspricht dem Quadrat der gemessenen Helligkeit.



Harald


----------



## Blockmove (26 November 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> ich hab zum glück noch 3 stk die gehen... werd da gleich mal rummessen... dimmen will ich die eigentlich nicht, AN/AUS reicht vollkommen, dali könnte ich noch machen, ist in einer abgehängten decke, wo schon 2x Dali drin verbaut sind...



Für simples Ein/Aus kannst du jeden vernünftigen Treiber eines namhaften Herstellers nehmen. Die schenken sich da alle nix.
Ungedimmt gibt's keine Probleme (Pfeifen, Störungen im Radio oder Dect-Netz).
Wenn's deine Verkablung hergibt, dann reicht - wie gesagt - ein Treiber für 2-3 deiner Panel.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Blockmove (26 November 2017)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Habe auch mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die "gefühlte" Helligkeit bei gepulsten LEDs nicht proportional zum Tastverhältnis sein soll. Man soll das Licht als heller empfinden.
> Also kann man auf diesem Wege sogar Strom sparen und nicht zuletzt auch die thermische Belastung der LEDs reduzieren, ohne Abstriche bei der empfundenen Helligkeit.
> Gruss, Heinileini



Das ist vollkommen richtig. LEDs ändern die Lichtfarbe beim Dimmen nicht.
Es gibt mittlerweile sogar spezielle Leuchtmittel, die das klassische Dimmverhalten simulieren.

Thermische Belastung von LEDs ist übrigends auch ein gutes Stichwort.
Da hat sich schon mancher gewundert, wie heiß ein 6Watt China LED-Einbauspot werden kann 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mnuesser (26 November 2017)

Also, nachgemessen wären es dann an dem LED Streifen der da drin verbaut ist:

Eingeschaltet: 19.2V DC nach 5 min 18.5V
Eingeschaltet: 292mA nach 5 min 275mA


----------



## mnuesser (26 November 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Thermische Belastung von LEDs ist übrigends auch ein gutes Stichwort.
> Da hat sich schon mancher gewundert, wie heiß ein 6Watt China LED-Einbauspot werden kann



Hätte jetzt eher mehr gedacht, hab die 30 min laufen lassen, Handwarm war das Metallgehäuse...


----------



## mnuesser (26 November 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ...
> Ich setze mittlerweile meist Meanwell LCM-25 oder LCM-40 ein. Bei mir halt in der DALI-Ausführung.
> Du kannst in den technischen Daten schauen, welche max. Spannung die Treiber ausgeben und dem entsprechend mehrere deiner Panel hintereinanderschalten (Reihenschaltung).
> ...



Ich denke ein LCM-40 würde meinen Bedürfnissen für 6 Spots genügen, da ich die bis jetzt mit Dali nur schalte, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken,
das Dali-Relaismodul dann für ne andere spielerei zu benutzen, und mir dann auch deine Konfiguration mit der Dali-Funktionalität zu kaufen.


----------



## Blockmove (26 November 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Also, nachgemessen wären es dann an dem LED Streifen der da drin verbaut ist:
> 
> Eingeschaltet: 19.2V DC nach 5 min 18.5V
> Eingeschaltet: 292mA nach 5 min 275mA



Hmmm ... Typisch diese China-Treiber 
Wenn's nicht zuviel Aufwand ist, dann würde ich die Teile an DALI hängen und dort die max. Dimmstufe auf 92% begrenzen.
Evtl. kannst du mit dieser Variante noch Geld sparen:
Die Treiber mit höherem Strom haben meist eine höhere max. Ausgangsspannung, So kannst du mehr Panels auf einen Treiber hängen.
Du musst dann halt alle Begrenzungen in der Konfig so anpassen, dass der max. Strom nicht überschritten wird.

Die Wärmeentwicklung bei den Panels ist aufgrund der großen Fläche deutlich besser als bei den Spots.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Blockmove (26 November 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Ich denke ein LCM-40 würde meinen Bedürfnissen für 6 Spots genügen, da ich die bis jetzt mit Dali nur schalte, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken,
> das Dali-Relaismodul dann für ne andere spielerei zu benutzen, und mir dann auch deine Konfiguration mit der Dali-Funktionalität zu kaufen.



Einer reicht da nicht ... Schau mal auf die max. Ausgangsspannung!


----------



## mnuesser (26 November 2017)

Naja, die Frage wäre ja, würde der dann auch mit 16,6V laufen, 
dann könnte das ja passen... wobei ich dann noch von den 350mA auf 275mA runter kommen müsste...

BTW. könnte man das nicht mit einem Labornetzteil mal ausprobieren?
16,6V rein, und Strombegrenzung auf 275mA...?


----------



## Heinileini (26 November 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Da hat sich schon mancher gewundert, wie heiß ein 6Watt China LED-Einbauspot werden kann


Ja, ja, ich habe mich schon oft gewundert, wie schnell sich die physikalischen Grundlagen innerhalb weniger Jahre ändern können. ;o)
Allerdings sind wir damit bei einem anderen Thema, denn mir war aufgestossen, wieviel Watt die heutigen LautsprecherBoxen angeblich so wegstecken können - verdampfen müssten sie bei den angegeben Leistungen - und dann noch gespeist aus 2 oder 3 AA MignonZellen!? Was die Werbung so alles auf den Kopf stellen kann ...

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Blockmove (26 November 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Naja, die Frage wäre ja, würde der dann auch mit 16,6V laufen,
> dann könnte das ja passen... wobei ich dann noch von den 350mA auf 275mA runter kommen müsste...
> 
> BTW. könnte man das nicht mit einem Labornetzteil mal ausprobieren?
> 16,6V rein, und Strombegrenzung auf 275mA...?



Klar kannst du das mit einem Labornetzteil probieren.

Mit DALI ist es kein Problem auf den Strom zu kommen. Einfach in der Config den Dimmwert begrenzen.
Hab ich fast überall so, 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## mnuesser (26 November 2017)

Noch mal was Gedankengut...

Bei 14.5 V hab ich 0.44mA und sehe dass der Streifen anfängt zu leuchten.

Bei 15.5V hab ich 5.26mA 

Bei 16.5V hab ich so 38mA

Bei 18V sind es dann 117mA

Bei 19V sind dass dann 185mA

mehr traue ich mich nicht 















Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mnuesser (26 November 2017)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ja, ja, ich habe mich schon oft gewundert, wie schnell sich die physikalischen Grundlagen innerhalb weniger Jahre ändern können. ;o)
> Allerdings sind wir damit bei einem anderen Thema, denn mir war aufgestossen, wieviel Watt die heutigen LautsprecherBoxen angeblich so wegstecken können - verdampfen müssten sie bei den angegeben Leistungen - und dann noch gespeist aus 2 oder 3 AA MignonZellen!? Was die Werbung so alles auf den Kopf stellen kann ...
> 
> Gruss, Heinileini



Joa, Musikleistung ist glaube auch keine Wissenschaftliche angabe, eher eine gefühlte 
Darum kommen bei so günstigen Boxen kurioserweise aus 4.5W elektrischer Leistung dann
magische 2500W Musikleistung...


----------



## Blockmove (26 November 2017)

Das passt schon 
Du bist doch erst bei 3,6 Watt


----------



## mnuesser (26 November 2017)

ok, verstehe ich das nu richtig, ich müsste eigentlich 2x das mct-40 kaufen?
Dann jeweils 3 Stk der LED Spots in Reihe schalten, das Netzteil auf 600mA Strom stellen...

sollte so ungefähr passen dann... bzw. auf 700mA stehen lassen...?


----------



## MSB (26 November 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> ok, verstehe ich das nu richtig, ich müsste eigentlich 2x das mct-40 kaufen?
> Dann jeweils 3 Stk der LED Spots in Reihe schalten, das Netzteil auf 600mA Strom stellen...
> 
> sollte so ungefähr passen dann... bzw. auf 700mA stehen lassen...?


Setzen sechs, oder noch mal grundlegenden Elektrogrundkurs in Reihen und Parallelschaltung nachholen.

Wenn du jetzt mal von 190mA ausgehst, dann ändert sich am Strom genau gar nix.
Du hast oben gemessen, dass dafür 19V nötig sind, d.h. bei 3 in Reihe liefert das Netzteil dann 3x19V = 57V bei 190mA.

Da dass MW-Netzteil nun max. 100V liefert, bedeutet dass du könntest maximal 100V/19V LED-Module in Reihe Schalten, also höchstens 5 Stück.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mnuesser (26 November 2017)

MSB schrieb:


> Setzen sechs, oder noch mal grundlegenden Elektrogrundkurs in Reihen und Parallelschaltung nachholen.
> 
> .../QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Blockmove (27 November 2017)

Nur Mal so als Tipp:
Eine Mischung aus Parallel- und Reihenschaltung ist bei LED-Konstantstromquellen nicht zu empfehlen.
Zumindest wenn man die LEDs mit nahezu Nennleistung betreibt.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Heinileini (27 November 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Eine Mischung aus Parallel- und Reihenschaltung ist bei LED-Konstantstromquellen nicht zu empfehlen.


Und hier noch die altmodische Variante:
- ParallelSchaltung: grundsätzlich gaaanz schlecht
- AntiParallelSchaltung von 2 LEDs: gut bei Betrieb an WechselStrom - diese ZweierGruppen gerne auch in ReihenSchaltung
- ReihenSchaltung: sehr gut


----------



## Blockmove (27 November 2017)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Und hier noch die altmodische Variante:
> - ParallelSchaltung: grundsätzöich gaaanz schlecht
> - AntiParallelSchaltung von 2 LEDs: gut bei Betrieb an WechselSpannung - diese ZweierGruppen gerne auch in ReihenSchaltung
> - ReihenSchaltung: sehr gut



Heini,

die altmodische Variante passt bei LED-Leuchtmitteln und LED-Treibern nur noch bedingt.
Die Leuchtmittel bestehen von Haus aus schon aus mehreren LEDs.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## noel213 (15 Februar 2018)

Meine Led Leuchten für Werkstatt und Hobbyraum wenn die Augen nachlassen muss mehr Licht her.

Da ich so gerne Bilder seh, und wohl auch nicht der einzige bin wie wär es mit ein paar Fotos mit dem Resultat?


----------



## mnuesser (15 Februar 2018)

noel213 schrieb:


> Da ich so gerne Bilder seh, und wohl auch nicht der einzige bin wie wär es mit ein paar Fotos mit dem Resultat?


Werde ich die nächsten tage mal angehen... Habe zwar alles hier, nur nen Sack Zeit fehlte mir...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mnuesser (7 Juni 2018)

Also ich habs heute mal endlich fertig gemacht:

Die Meanwell Dimmer erst auf nem Tisch neben dem Schaltschrank programmiert :
1. Einschaltwert nach Stromausfall von 100% -> 70%
2. Einschaltwert nach Störung 100% -> 70%
3. Max Dimmlevel auf 70%

danach hab ich in dem abgehangenen Teil die Leitungen neu verlegt,
das war kacke, da  ich mir keinen Kabelkanal an die Decke gedübelt hatte.
Da dann nochmal neue Kabel reinziehen ist was schwieriger...

Ich habe die 6 Spots auf zwei Dimmer aufgeteilt, jeweils 3 Stk.

Nachdem die Zuleitungen neu verlegt waren, einschalten, kurz den DALI Konfigurator
angeworfen und die Konfig angepasst. Danach im Programm ein paar Anpassungen gemacht.
Einschalten und läuft.

Was mir nicht gefällt ist das holprige einschalten, da das min Dimmlevel bei 6% liegt.
Er springt also auf 6% und dimmt dann hoch auf 100%.

Werde mir jetzt aber noch einen bestellen, und die drei größen LED Spots über dem Herd auch noch damit ansteuern,
dann sieht das wenigstens alles gleich aus.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Juni 2018)

@Markus
Mit dem "holprigen Einschalten" hast du Recht. Das ist mir bei meinen Meanwell auch schon aufgefallen.
Und ich habs auch so gelöst wie du. 

Gruß
Blocmove


----------



## Fakrae (11 Juni 2018)

Zum holprigen Einschalten hab ich auch was interessantes gefunden: Ich arbeite zwar nicht mit DALI, aber die Info ist vielleicht trotzdem hilfreich:
Die HLG-Serie fängt auch bei 1V Anforderung direkt mit 100% an und dimmt <1s später auf den Sollwert herunter. Sprich die LEDs blitzen am Anfang einmal kräftig auf.
Die NPF-Serie hingegen fängt auch schön sauber bei 0% an und dimmt dann auf Sollwert hoch -> kein Aufblitzen.


----------

